# My Skittish Sanchezi.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it must hate the blue gravel so it hangs at the surface all the time, lol


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats probably the sickest sanchezi on the site. Now if only they were all as outgoing as that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He does spend a lot of time at the top half of the tank. He cruises the bottom a couple times a day.

Thanks Danny, For those who say small piranha can't be cool...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

still got the nerds gravel eh

i think you should give him to me

does he got a name yet?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wow thats cool. my rhom freaks when anything is in the tank but from the outside he is a killer


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

you have a one of a kind forsure


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's pretty cool. Probably the only cool Sanchezi I've seen (not saying they're not cool)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

alot of personality man














, if only al serras were. what kind of filteration you have on the tank zanni


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

.............







...............







...looking sweet, JZ!...That is a kick ass sanchezi you got there...I also like the simple setup and blue gravel!...nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

best video yet. that lil dude is a beast.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Your gravel is blue like your hair. lol







Nice dirty sanch


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

cool video! ive had my mac eat like that a couple times...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2 ac30's for filtration with 30% water changes every week. He does not have a name yet. If you would like to name him I will entertain the idea lol. Sorry if I missed any questions. Posting from my phone sucks lol.

Thanks for the kind words.

Oh yea. I will be getting rid of the gravel when I can ahahaha.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i like the blue!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## sleepybuddah (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice fish how long have you had him?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

5 weeks.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Sweet Sanchezi. That's a KEEPER...


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


No luck involved. Just a dedicated keeper. Sanchezies are awesome.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


No luck involved. Just a dedicated keeper. Sanchezies are awesome.








[/quote]

Thanks man.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bricklr said:


> You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


No luck involved. Just a dedicated keeper. Sanchezies are awesome.








[/quote]
I don't know how dedicated you can be when he just got him (already agressive) but its a sweet fish. Im interested to see what he's like when he's bigger as hes already a mean sob at 3" so when he gets some size and confidence he could be even more kickass


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I measured him the other day and he was 3.5" so 5-6" should not to be long haha.










He did have to come out of his shell. But with the amount of time I spent with him and him being comfortable with his tank it didn't take as long as others.


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet fish man!! What size tank is that?
I think you should name him BLUE.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tank is 36x18x24 70g


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice. I should have took better care of mine when I had one.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow thats awesome









make me realize how skittish mine is









I hope he will act like this later !

nice little beast you have !!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Vince302 said:


> Wow thats awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Every piranha has the potential to be like this. Time will help along with the piranha being comfortable in its aquarium.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

you may be waiting a bit for him to put on that size







it took mine quite a while to get up to 6" i got him at 1.5" and ive had him about four years pushing five


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JustJoshinYa said:


> you may be waiting a bit for him to put on that size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been getting 1/2" per month.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea mine was like that at first but at some point he slowed down on length and just started bulking up that was about the 4"-4.5" mark and then it took like a year or two to squeez out the additional inche and a half or two lol, but piranhas are like snowflakes to each their own


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

what size could you start taking p's out to measure cause i wanna make a journal with my mac but im afraid hes too young to take out of water


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

bricklr said:


> You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


No luck involved. Just a dedicated keeper. Sanchezies are awesome.








[/quote]Actually there is luck involved because not every sanchezi/p is a finger chaser.

But I am sure that zanni is a good keeper

His other serras dont react the same way either


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

FEEFA said:


> You got lucky with this guy, looks good and great personality


No luck involved. Just a dedicated keeper. Sanchezies are awesome.








[/quote]Actually there is luck involved because not every sanchezi/p is a finger chaser.

But *I am sure that zanni is a good keeper*
His other serras dont react the same way either
[/quote]

I urinate in my fish tanks. Notice the yellowish water.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahaha wow


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

hes serious, try it.
awesome little serra zanni


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

off topic but Hey Sapir i was just out in vegas sunday night and monday day!! finally went to see mandalay bay

keep us posted on pics and vids johnny


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> off topic but Hey Sapir i was just out in vegas sunday night and monday day!! finally went to see mandalay bay
> 
> keep us posted on pics and vids johnny


thats awesome man, did you check out the shark reef? they had a big piranha tank last time i went a few years back


----------

